# bigb1's skinny guy journal



## bigb1 (Apr 19, 2004)

April 19th. 2004...

Today was the day.I started my new diet.. I can give details if ya wish.. Any suggestions would be great! As I progress I tell you more about my work out's and stuff.. But right now its about the diet... 

Starting point: 133lbs... (skinny)

1) 9:am- breakfast shake:  approx 930ish calories.. (low protein b/c I forgot to pick up whey).. added banana and strawberry with some ice... it was actually pretty good..

2) 12ish-  4 eggs (scrambled) with a tortilla tiny with some salsa.. (took a multi vit)

3) 3- (post work out) another shake same as above- (soon I will be adding 5g of l-glut and 5g creatine in with this shake.

4) 6- 4oz chicken with 1/2 cup of hash browns and 1/2 brown rice.

5) 8:45- 6oz of tuna, 1 cup of mixed green veggies and 1/2 cup of corn. (one more multi vit)

6) (my soon to be before bed snack) 1 pb&j and a lil  cottage cheese...

Sound good? Am i gonna gain? I sure hope so... I still need to calculate calories and stuff... It wasnt bad doing it (meal 4 and 5 got me good) but I just hope the effort is worth it... let me know what you all think. 

Oh and with every soild food meal Iam trying to drink one bottle of water (getting ready for the creatine and stuff which i will start next monday)... On my 6th meal i plan on drinking a glass of juice...

Target 160 by Jan 1st, 2005 (yeah thats 30lbs and I can do it!)


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2004)

You can do it!  I remember those days!  6 feet tall and wrestling 128 -132 lb class. First summer after my first season I shoot up to 156 lbs. 
Good luck !


----------



## bigb1 (Apr 20, 2004)

I was in that same weight class as well in highschool.. but unlike you I have waited until my senior year in college to bulk up... 

Today I didnt have class so i slept in...

so far:

Some corn flakes and milk, half a banana

and currently working on a shake.. (with the other half of that banana)

workout today looks like its going to be legs, which I am not happy about... because I did a 20 min bike ride this morn.. ;-)... I have almost all together cut running, but giving up the bike in this great texas spring weather is tough... (it will get a lot easier when it's 100+ outside.)

3rd meal is planned  at 2ish... maybe 3ish because workout is at 2:30...


----------

